# starting and stopping a motor from more than one place



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

How's this


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

A motor starter and two sets of start/stop buttons. Commonly known as a "3-wire control circuit", but where you have two sets of buttons, you need 4 wires between the two sets of buttons. You could also do it with a set of 3-way switches just like with a light, but that is not a common method for motor control.

If you are studying control circuits, this SquareD document is a great source.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

I know how to do basic wiring for start/stop but I also know I have a lot more to learn and your help is appreciated


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Series all of your stops and parallel as many starts as you need. Add a set of holding contacts in series with the start and you should be good to go.. As Don said use a 4C cable to each station and you'll be laughing...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

karl_r said:


> as the title says, I'm looking to control a motor from 2 places. what would be the easiest way and cheapest?


Wht kind of motor? How big? Voltage/phase?

This is quite different depending on the motor.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Wht kind of motor? How big? Voltage/phase?
> 
> This is quite different depending on the motor.


for a garage door (industrial) 120v


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

karl_r said:


> I know how to do basic wiring for start/stop but I also know I have a lot more to learn and your help is appreciated


Take a conduit or conduits to the start/stop stations and to the motor control center. Then, using the drawing Patrick posted connect the wires and test with control power only.
When satisfied with operation, turn back on main power.

Everything you need to wire the double start/stop stations is in the drawing posted. If you can draw it, you can wire it in the real world.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> Series all of your stops and parallel as many starts as you need. Add a set of holding contacts in series with the start and you should be good to go.. As Don said use a 4C cable to each station and you'll be laughing...


I think you mean holding contacts in parallel with start buttons, not series.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> I think you mean holding contacts in parallel with start buttons, not series.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Yup.. Thanks!!


----------

